# Question about filing US taxes



## soryps (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm pretty certain about the answer here, but I just wanted to see if anyone could confirm this. For 2012, I (the American citizen) did not work or receive any income while living in Greece. My Greek husband is self employed and received income, but the income received is in no way related to the US or a US company. I know typically you file one tax return together once married, even when abroad, but since my husband is a non-resident alien and all his income was made in Greece and since I didn't work at all, would it be correct to assume that filing is not necessary because his income should not be able to be taxed by the US?


----------



## soryps (Jan 15, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, you're right - but maybe for the wrong reasons. <g>

You have a US filing responsibility (as a US citizen) but only for those years where your worldwide income exceeds the filing threshold for your filing status. Normally, as a US citizen living abroad and married to an NRA (non-resident alien) you would use the "married, filing separately" status. The filing threshold for married, filing separately is a bit more than $3500 this year - so, as long as your income is less than that, you don't need to file.

Your husband, of course, has no obligation to file US taxes unless he has US source income of some kind, so long as you both are living in Greece (or anywhere else outside the US).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## soryps (Jan 15, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Basically, you're right - but maybe for the wrong reasons. <g>
> 
> You have a US filing responsibility (as a US citizen) but only for those years where your worldwide income exceeds the filing threshold for your filing status. Normally, as a US citizen living abroad and married to an NRA (non-resident alien) you would use the "married, filing separately" status. The filing threshold for married, filing separately is a bit more than $3500 this year - so, as long as your income is less than that, you don't need to file.
> 
> ...


Ok, I understand now. Thanks for the help.


----------

